# Gummy berry juice



## MikeVape (11/2/16)

Anyone had this? 
Is it good or is there another brand? 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-e-liquids-gummi-beary-juice-20ml.html#/product/170


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/2/16)

@Chezzig seems to enjoy the Gummi Beary juice ( http://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-local-e-juice.t19141/page-3#post-321143 )
Maybe she can give her impressions ?
@mikrouwel also was of the opinion that it's not too bad : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/newbie-looking-for-help-fruity-all-day-vape.t19303/

I see you are in Jhb, so you can also perhaps pop in to one the Vape King branches yourself and do some taste tests yourself rather than rely on other people's interpretations. What tastes great for me or others might just end up being the most offensive or vile thing you ever tasted.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Roxy (11/2/16)

We use this juice to make a fruity very sweet mix which is our ADV - we literally mix up a months worth for the man and I and then order other flavours for our spare units which we don't smoke as much.

I didn't enjoy it by itself but thats probably just personal taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (11/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Chezzig seems to enjoy the Gummi Beary juice ( http://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-local-e-juice.t19141/page-3#post-321143 )
> Maybe she can give her impressions ?
> @mikrouwel also was of the opinion that it's not too bad : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/newbie-looking-for-help-fruity-all-day-vape.t19303/
> 
> I see you are in Jhb, so you can also perhaps pop in to one the Vape King branches yourself and do some taste tests yourself rather than rely on other people's interpretations. What tastes great for me or others might just end up being the most offensive or vile thing you ever tasted.


 This is yummy, Yum, yum @MikeVape , depends on your tastes though.. Its a very hard flavour to describe though.. Like Jelly Tops maybe.. Mmm or maybe not.
It is unlike anything I have ever tasted! Def a must try.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mikrouwel (11/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Chezzig seems to enjoy the Gummi Beary juice ( http://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-local-e-juice.t19141/page-3#post-321143 )
> Maybe she can give her impressions ?
> @mikrouwel also was of the opinion that it's not too bad : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/newbie-looking-for-help-fruity-all-day-vape.t19303/
> 
> I see you are in Jhb, so you can also perhaps pop in to one the Vape King branches yourself and do some taste tests yourself rather than rely on other people's interpretations. What tastes great for me or others might just end up being the most offensive or vile thing you ever tasted.



Its a very sweet juice, not very complex but quite smooth. Its really not bad but I personally wouldn't buy again since my palate is not a fan of very sweet things 

If you look in my thread, I made the Stawberry Vanilla juice recommended and although it still has to steep I am enjoying it alot more than the gummy berry. Perhaps there is a place that sells that juice pre made?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (11/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> This is yummy, Yum, yum @MikeVape , depends on your tastes though.. Its a very hard flavour to describe though.. Like Jelly Tops maybe.. Mmm or maybe not.
> It is unlike anything I have ever tasted! Def a must try.


Thank you for your feedback. 
Will definitely try out


----------



## MikeVape (11/2/16)

mikrouwel said:


> Its a very sweet juice, not very complex but quite smooth. Its really not bad but I personally wouldn't buy again since my palate is not a fan of very sweet things
> 
> If you look in my thread, I made the Stawberry Vanilla juice recommended and although it still has to steep I am enjoying it alot more than the gummy berry. Perhaps there is a place that sells that juice pre made?


Shot thank you


----------



## zadiac (12/2/16)

Roxy said:


> We use this juice to make a fruity very sweet mix which is our ADV - we literally mix up a months worth for the man and I and then order other flavours for our spare units which we don't *smoke* as much.
> 
> I didn't enjoy it by itself but thats probably just personal taste.



Don't smoke. *Vape!*


----------



## Roxy (12/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Don't smoke. *Vape!*


lol
@Zodiac.... fair point well made


----------



## zadiac (12/2/16)

Roxy said:


> lol
> @Zodiac.... fair point well made



lol......tagged the wrong user


----------

